# Ebay annoyance



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Why do sellers put pictures in an auction of stuff NOT included in the auction?
I understand it when selling a body to show how it sits on a chassis (chassis not included). BUT, I have come across auctions showing a lot of slot cars, parts, etc and after looking at 6 or 8 pictures and reading a 3 page document on how and why they ship, their cost to do so, and their return policy there is a one sentence description of whats in the auction......AND that is whats in picture 3 ONLY.

Or an auction for a group of cars.....same long narative.....and than "auction is for your choice of ONE car pictured".

WHAT'S UP WITH THIS????


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

its not just slot cars i bought a $1,250 race car engine and it was missing a $50 part


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think sellers who pull that stuff are trying to find a sucker. They purposely make their descriptions vague in hopes of pushing their junk onto the buyer at the highest maximum price possible. 

I call them Republicans. 

hehehehe... just a joke, don't get crazy on me now!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yeeeeaaaa!!! Pick on Fleapay Day!!*

:hat: Got my bash ebay party hat on!!! I can understand showing an item or two to show "scale" or something like that. Especially with a custom body such as one Zachbuff or mdog would sell. But you guys are correct in saying the seller is looking for a sucker to throw that bid down without reading the description. Considering about 1/4 of the buying public is illiterate or at least unknowledgeable about what they're buying, it's no wonder the practice of padding up the pictures is so widespread. 

I am also not very happy about sellers who twist up the description to sucker in an uninformed buyer. I could name names, but I'm sure he could afford a better lawyer than I could get appointed to me. But I'll give you a hint.. He managed to sell a JL body on a used aurora chassis for $200.00+ dollars a few months ago. He especially likes MR. Woodrows MM bodys cause he "ain't lying" when he refers to them as "MM". What amazes me even more is the fact that he continues to get away with it. But the "glass is crystal clear and no cuts or breaks!!!!" Wonder why....Hmmmmm...

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm, can you say BOOSA? 

Yeah, I had my run in with him... beat through paypal though... and then blocked him from any of my auctions.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> hmmm, can you say BOOSA?
> 
> Yeah, I had my run in with him... beat through paypal though... and then blocked him from any of my auctions.


Yup, I saw that!! He also has a problem checking the stars off when leaving feedback as a buyer, which does bad things to your seller ratings. Knocked my DSR ratings down both times because of it!!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

That guy always amazes me with how how gets away with it. You really have to read his adds a few times to figure out it's JL junk.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

An annoyance I'm noticing lately is the photo will show a T-Jet with its' box right next to it - or even a car IN a box and the description will say "auction for car only - not the box" or vice-versa. Yeah, people need to read descriptions, but there should be a rule about picturing ONLY what's for sale. If you need to show scale, photograph it next to a ruler. I doubt many people would expect the ruler to be included but then again...........


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

LOOSER 14 YEA REAL SHADY, they post the extras hoping you jump in without reading the full story. I almost fell for it a few times. got to read!

Here is another one, 7 people watching a buy it now auction? I just dont get people....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*blah blah blah..there goes Joe again..*

I can give you some reasons why, chris.. I have a habit of doing that myself. If an item catches my eye I'll stick it on my watch list. Then I'll go back to it and all the others and play devils advocate with all my watchings... trying to decide what I would want more, or which deal is better.. I burned myself on my first few auctions I won because after losing a couple I was a bidding madman!! This was simply because I didn't know better. I can remember early on always having 100 items on watch. I know I couldn't buy them all, but it was almost as good as buying!! Some items I'll watch just because they're cool, or I'm thinking of taking the idea. Zachbuff's firetrucks were a great example. I thought they were cool as heck, so I'd watch them all just to see if one got neglected in the bidding dept., but also so I could study it to see how he did it. 

Alot of times if I'm thinking of selling stuff, I'll watch them just to see where they ended, so I know if it's a good time to list. Of course, when I do list the stuff, 10 others were watching too and they all do the same thing as me and we all get the shaft!! Unless you're selling something unusual, the majority of watchers are most likely sellers looking at the current rate (if your dash camaro doesn't sell for $20, they'll either list theirs for $18 or hang on to it a while), If it is unusual(Joe's custom 4 lane RR crossing) you never know!! When I sold my 4 laner RR Xing, I had 160 people watching it. It sold with the opening bid in the last 5 seconds. You just never know.. Ironically now, most of my watched items are buy it now store items. It's stuff I need to buy, but I can't until that magic moneybag shows up and starts showering me with $100.00 bills!! What's good about it is, they keep on relisting so I don't need to go hunting for it when the ability to buy it comes around.. 

Uther Joe


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I watch buy it nows most times to see if it sells. It's a good way to track the market. Most buy it now auctions are priced near or above what I feel is the going rate so at what speed it sell or does not sell tells me what the market will bare. Case in point are the very rare AFX yellow Porsche's six months ago they would have been snapped up in the first few days now they are sitting. ie the market is soft.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Don't want pissed off people*

I'm paranoid about not representing the facts on my listings. I try to highlight or underline the flaws I see (or repairs made). I'd rather over deliver than have someone pissed (it's not worth the few extra dollars). I worry I'll miss a flaw and not tell someone. Rather have a few less bucks and sleep at night. Boosa is bidding on one of my items but he typically drops out unless it goes cheaply. Getting zero stars would piss me off


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

bobwoodly said:


> I'm paranoid about not representing the facts on my listings. I try to highlight or underline the flaws I see (or repairs made). I'd rather over deliver than have someone pissed (it's not worth the few extra dollars). I worry I'll miss a flaw and not tell someone. Rather have a few less bucks and sleep at night. Boosa is bidding on one of my items but he typically drops out unless it goes cheaply. Getting zero stars would piss me off


I worked so hard to improve my seller ratings..Feedback is 100%, but the "DRS" were falling short especially in the shipping costs. Most of the time I was breaking even on shipping or losing $$$. J.F.I., 354nate(unsure of the exact#) is also Boosa. He won two of my auctions and in 2 feedbacks my shipping rating dropped from 4.7 to 4.5. It took 10 transactions to get it back to 4.7, only to have boosa drop it again to 4.5. I ended up blocking both of them from future auctions. As far as selling, I'm small potatos compared to him. He's pulling 250-300 feedbacks a month so he's insulated from low scores. I agree with you 100% as far as over describing flaws. And as far as selling is concerned, I have always been hesitant to list any of my custom things for fear of criticism or poor feedback. Until I can produce flawless, my customs will be sitting right here, or not getting made!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I thought the stars on the seller ratings was an OPtIOn when you purchase. Your saying if the buyer choses not to fill that part out is goes against the seller anyway?

Boosa


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes.. if you don't choose any stars it's giving the seller the worst possible rating. It's like leaving a penny tip for a $50.00 dinner. Sadly ebay isn't smart enough to have all the stars lit and let the buyer take stars off for problems, then it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me explain it a little better.. When you leave feedback you have 3 choices..Positive, Neutral, or Negative. Those accumulate to the feedback score for a seller. All green feedbacks, 100%. Start getting grey neut's or red neg's and that 100% disappears. It'll be 99% or less. The stars are for detailed feedback. If you go to a sellers feedback page to see all his #'s, this is where the stars come into play. Accurate description, speed of shipping, well packaged, and shipping cost are the factors. The highest possible ratings are 5's. Not putting stars when you leave feedback drops these numbers as stated earlier. If you sell a ton of stuff every month, it's irrelevant because you have alot of feedbacks to level it all out. But is you're only doing 10 listings in a month, no stars will kill your numbers. And there is no option for a seller to leave negative feedback for a buyer anymore. It has been eliminated. Now it's if you don't have something good to say, don't say nothing at all. Joe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Let me explain it a little better.. When you leave feedback you have 3 choices..Positive, Neutral, or Negative. Those accumulate to the feedback score for a seller. All green feedbacks, 100%. Start getting grey neut's or red neg's and that 100% disappears. It'll be 99% or less. The stars are for detailed feedback. If you go to a sellers feedback page to see all his #'s, this is where the stars come into play. Accurate description, speed of shipping, well packaged, and shipping cost are the factors. The highest possible ratings are 5's. Not putting stars when you leave feedback drops these numbers as stated earlier. If you sell a ton of stuff every month, it's irrelevant because you have alot of feedbacks to level it all out. But is you're only doing 10 listings in a month, no stars will kill your numbers. And there is no option for a seller to leave negative feedback for a buyer anymore. It has been eliminated. Now it's if you don't have something good to say, don't say nothing at all. Joe


Hey nuther Joe! What can you do when someone gives you positive feedback as a buyer but writes negative comments? I paid for a car on there and asked him If I could wait a few days to pay because I was watching some of his other auctions. He said ok then filed a non payment strike ! Then when he got the money, he gave me positve feedback but wrote I was a loser ! To top that off I never got the car! Bob-slots.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Bob-slots? The guy that uses a single fuzzy pic and "Looks and runs great." descriptions?

I've heard that type of seller feedback called a soft-positive. I remeber reading that eBay is not "on board" with it. As in they may remove it.


----------



## toyparknyc (Feb 22, 2006)

hi all i didint know that about leaving feed back i usly dont check off the stars but for now on i will. and i watch items some times just to see how much they usly go for. i am not very big on ebay i buy on and off but i have been looking for and more these days and it seems what i want gos for crazy prices


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm no ebay expert, but I'll give it a whirl.*

First of all, Scott, I would file a non received item with ebay. You only have 60 days from the end of the auction to do it. Did you pay with paypal?? You should get credited for the item unless he has proof of delivery. Take a look at this sellers feedback and see if he has a history of not shipping items. Check a few of the items he recently got feedback for and see how long it took from the time they sold to the time the feedback was placed. This will give you an idea how fast he ships. If his feedback is positive 100%, there's a good chance it's lost in the mail. Also, he might have been waiting to see if you were going to bid on more items and delayed shipping, which you prolly woulda done if he didn't make a u-turn and demand payment. The only thing I would do is open the dispute, tell the story and let him respond. See what his side is. And like I said, the proof of delivery is on him. See where it goes and work from there. Obviously, you haven't left him feedback yet. Wait til this thing settles before slamming him. There may (very unlikely) be a legitamate reason for the delay. 

EXAMPLE: I bought a tyco (down Rich!! Good boy!!) US1 dump truck from a guy near Syracuse. He put tracking on it (thank God) and I watched it go from Syracuse to Pittsburgh,PA to Springfield,MA to Albany before I got it. It doesn't take much for a little box to get shoved down the wrong chute by a big box when the USPS conveyors are cruising as fast as they are!! Automation is a great thing until it screws up with your package!!

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Hey nuther Joe! What can you do when someone gives you positive feedback as a buyer but writes negative comments? I paid for a car on there and asked him If I could wait a few days to pay because I was watching some of his other auctions. He said ok then filed a non payment strike ! Then when he got the money, he gave me positve feedback but wrote I was a loser ! To top that off I never got the car! Bob-slots.


Nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

Ripley


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

resinmonger said:


> Nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.
> 
> Ripley


 














:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes.. if you don't choose any stars it's giving the seller the worst possible rating. It's like leaving a penny tip for a $50.00 dinner. Sadly ebay isn't smart enough to have all the stars lit and let the buyer take stars off for problems, then it wouldn't be so bad.


I didn't know the star rating WEREN"T optional :freak:. I, myself have not always used the star rating system when leaving feedback. Usually when I have alot of feedbacks to leave. I don't think sellers should be faulted for this, but now that I know it affects the seller's feedback rating I will take the extra time to use the stars. My APOLOGIES to any seller from here that I have inadvertently affected your feedback rating. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"Thank you" is no longer sufficient?*

Yeah just what I wanna have to do is more crap to get through an Ebay transaction!What the heck is wrong with "qwik ship, nicely packaged, thanx"...C ya!

Now I gotta give Joe Seller an individual report card complete with flowers and bon bons?! Next thing they'll be wanting alimony, child support, job training/placement and a free home equity loan. Sheesh...were not married! 

My prompt payment is all the comment you need; as your quick ship and careful packaging should be as a seller. Feed back should simply be the courteous act of acknowledging such. So why the H-E double toothpicks do we now have to write a book!!!!

Be careful what you wish for. Comment cards that are mandatory or obligatory might actually make me stop and think about how the transaction really progressed rather than giving you a free pass regarding some minor transgression. 

"Funny you had payment the same day but according to the post mark ya didnt get off yer butt for 2 and a1/2 weeks so technically yer shipping was slower than paint drying. Judging by the rumpled box that looks like a winos wardrobe my three year old grandyun wraps better than you do. Have a nice day!"


----------

